# Hi to everyone out there!!!



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Hi all!!! Newbie here! My name is Kimmy and I stumbled on the site through a props search! I currently work with our local fire co. on their haunt and create and sell props on the side. I'm so happy to have found this site and hope to learn lots from everyone!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kimmy!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome....nice to meet you.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Hi all, thanks for the warm welcome! Just looked around and wowie, lots of talkent and great ideas here. Still trying to fiddle with my avatar and all that jazz... not having much luck getting a pic to come up...keep trying I guess or possibly it's disabled yet?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kimmy.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to Hauntforum Kimmy! Someone much smarter than me will be along soon to tell you the post minimum for specific features!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hauntedkimmy said:


> Hi all, thanks for the warm welcome! Just looked around and wowie, lots of talkent and great ideas here. Still trying to fiddle with my avatar and all that jazz... not having much luck getting a pic to come up...keep trying I guess or possibly it's disabled yet?


You have to make 10 posts to be able to change your avatar. Since you now have 11, you should be able to change it.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Yay, thanks!!! It's working now!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the insanity that is this wonderful forum. Some of the best folks you'll ever meet.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome kimmy!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome, show us what you've made!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey kimmy! Have fun exploring the great threads that occur here!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome and Hello!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum HK! It's nice to have you.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Wow, you all are AWESOME! Such a warm welcome! I can't wait to show off my good creations and am going to attempt posting some pics tonight!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Kimmy!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to this wonderful forum


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;
WELCOME TO HAUNT FORUM! And&#8230;


----------

